# Cat escaped after op



## Iownayetti (22 July 2014)

I've brought my little lady back from the vets earlier , she has been spayed, she was supposed to have 10 days house rest but I've just gone to check on her and she's gone .
The only window she could have got out through was a tiny bathroom one which means she must have climbed two flights of stairs.
I've been out looking for her but I live on the edge of a forest so she could be anywhere.
What do I do ?
I'm panicking a bit to be honest


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 July 2014)

Naughty girl! I hope she comes home soon safe and sound.

All you can really do, is to try calling for her again every nown and again, maybe walking in the directions that she likes to go. Get some nice tasty food ready for when she does come back.


----------



## Iownayetti (22 July 2014)

Faracat said:



			Naughty girl! I hope she comes home soon safe and sound.

All you can really do, is to try calling for her again every nown and again, maybe walking in the directions that she likes to go. Get some nice tasty food ready for when she does come back.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for replying , I'm so worried that she will get the wound infected , I'm just off out again armed with cat nip , a bowl of food and a basket with her blanky in it, she's such an independent madam I shouldn't really be surprised but I thought the op and the wound would Slow her down a bit for a day or so


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 July 2014)

Did the vet give her a long lasting antibiotic injection? When she's back, it might be worth ringing the vet for advice (maybe they'll want to give her more antibiotics) even if she looks fine.


----------



## Iownayetti (22 July 2014)

Would you Adam and Eve it !!!!
The little sod has just come back with a young rabbit
Not much wrong with this little madam !
Firmly ensconced in the utility with no means of escape !


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 July 2014)

LOL!  Glad she's back.


----------



## Iownayetti (22 July 2014)

Faracat said:



			LOL!  Glad she's back.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks !
And thanks for being a friend in my hour of need lol !!!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 July 2014)

No problem, my cats like to put me through the emotional mill too.


----------



## EstherYoung (22 July 2014)

I'll bet she looks right proud of herself, too. Glad she's home xxx


----------



## Goldenstar (22 July 2014)

Glad she's back .


----------



## Archangel (22 July 2014)

Iownayetti said:



			Would you Adam and Eve it !!!!
The little sod has just come back with a young rabbit
		
Click to expand...

I say she's a game little kitty!


----------



## Apercrumbie (22 July 2014)

RebelRebel said:



			I say she's a game little kitty!
		
Click to expand...

Noooo don't mention kitties!!  Visions of pink sparkly rings come into my head 

OP glad she's back the little minx!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (22 July 2014)

Little toerag!  Glad she's safely back home now.


----------



## thewonderhorse (23 July 2014)

Iownayetti said:



			Would you Adam and Eve it !!!!
The little sod has just come back with a young rabbit
Not much wrong with this little madam !
Firmly ensconced in the utility with no means of escape !
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant! Little madam! Glad she's back safe and sound


----------

